# Its Official the 2nd Annual So CA TFO Meeting



## Crazy1 (May 19, 2009)

Meeting date June 13 (Saturday) at 1 PM 
Domenico's Italian Restaurant
(626) 574-7433 
251 N Santa Anita Ave, Arcadia, CA 91006 
Cross Streets: Between E St Joseph St and E Santa Clara St

Please let me know if you are attending so I may make the reservations. 
So far I have; 
*confirmed*: 
On the Confirmed list I placed everyones name in parenthesis to make it easier upon meeting
Crazy1 (Robyn)
chelonologist +1 (Michael and wife)
galvinkaos +1 (Dawna and Lee)
Madortoise (Mado)
Josh (Josh) (providing the bachelor Party stuff doesn't interfere) 
Purpod 

*Pending response:*
muddled +1 ?
maevamichelle ? 
Oogie ?
Candy ?

*unable to attend* 
emysemys 
Spikethebest
richalisoviejo (may drop by if he is in town)
sushisurf13 (Eric) Celerbrating his birthday  that day, but not with us  (previous plans)

Any one else that plans on attending, or if you have signed up and something has happened you can not attend, please post or send me an PM so I have a good count for the restaurant.


----------



## Candy (May 19, 2009)

What about Danny?


----------



## Crazy1 (May 19, 2009)

Danny of course, is invited. As is anyone else on the forum. However he is on the East coast.
Candy will you be able to make it I hope ?


----------



## maevamichelle (May 20, 2009)

Still not sure about that day, I hope so! I'll check back in a few days; to let you know for sure! Thnx


----------



## muddled (May 20, 2009)

To be quite honest I'm not 100% sure, but if I went I'd bring another person with me. I'll also let you know for sure in a few days, sorry guys!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 20, 2009)

No problem guys. If you can make it I would just like to give Domenico's Italian Restaurant a head count about a week in advance. So if you can go I just as that you get back with me by June 5th. Hope that works for everyone. 
By the way I contacted those that commented they were interested in the earlier thread. Hope I didn't make anyone feel put on the spot.


----------



## Josh (May 21, 2009)

i have added this to my calendar. i will probably be attending alone


----------



## Candy (May 21, 2009)

I'm sorry Robyn for some reason I thought Danny live Closer. I don't know why I thought that oh well. I am trying to come, but my husbands niece and nephew are having graduation parties that weekend and my husband has to take a test so I'm trying. I'll let you know. Candy


----------



## galvinkaos (May 21, 2009)

Lee and I will be there. I am looking forward to seeing everyone and cheese bread and a meatball sandwich and antipasto salad and pizza and 
...... Oh by the way I love their food and I am currently starving. 

Dawna


----------



## Crazy1 (May 22, 2009)

No problem Candy. With this wonderful Internet we all seem so close it's easy to forget someone may live so, so far away. I do understand everyones busy lives. But I do hope you can make it. 

Dawna, I am glad to have moved you and Lee to the Confirmed list  It will be my first time at Domenico's and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## purpod (May 23, 2009)

Hiya GF! 

Sorry it has taken me so long to respond; thankfully this is my last term of school & after 7-31-09, I can have more personal time to spend here & on another site which I have been neglecting as well!

HECK YEAH, count me in! I have no idea where this place is, but I will google it & make sure to get there in time for lunch, lol! Italian cuisine? Oh yeah, I'm there, LOL. (Shall I bring Henry's Private Reserve again, or would the restaraunt consider that rude? I kinda liked our budding 'tradition' of including some yummy rootbeer, lol)

Since this meeting is indoors, I am assuming that we are not bringing any of our shelled family members.. or is that a wrong assumption? I was thinking about bringing my leopards (weather permitting) but can keep them at home if such is the case...

For anyone who missed our first Annual So Cal Meeting, you missed a fun time of fellowship & tortie-ship, lol ~ it is so nice to get to meet our online tort families in person! I had an exceptionally wonderful time at our first meeting & would recommend to anyone in the area to 'C'Mon Down! The price is right!', lol.

Again, Robbie, sorry for the delay in my response, my friend! I'm surely looking forward to giving ya another hugg!
Blessings to All and Cya there!
A Purpod Peep 

P.S. Are we _sure _we can't convince Yvonne to come down? (Talk about putting someone 'on the spot', lol... just hoping to meet our own personal celebrity! tee-hee-hee)


----------



## Crazy1 (May 24, 2009)

Purpod, Sorry no tortys this time. Only Italian food (don't think they would like us bring our own drinks but hey what you can smuggle in, well. ) and good company. Glad you will be able to join us again Looking forward to my Hug. 
I am already thinging of our 3rd Annual meeting next year and I was thinking maybe we should either do the San Diego Zoo or maybe get together and make a trip up to Clovis- Could you see all of us decending on poor Yvonne. But we could come in work cloths and lend a hand if anything needed to be done. Might need to be an overnighter as she is half way up the coast. to some of us.


----------



## Josh (May 27, 2009)

So I just found out about my good friend's bachelor party which is planned for this same weekend... 
I'll have to figure something out, but schedule me as "tentative" for now


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2009)

Josh I have you penciled in. Heck just bring the gang with you we can all talk tort over lunch. The beginings of an unforgetable Bachelor party


----------



## purpod (May 27, 2009)

Hiya Rob,

Yeah, I can understand about the snortie torties & the Henry's (altho I still might need to bring a couple 6 packs and pass one out to everyone as we leave..  lol)

And yeah, as much as I'd love to cruise up to Yvonnes, I'm not so sure she'd like an entire crew showing up, lol; that said, I do have a tent and have never been afraid of a bit of outdoor work!

Huggs to all,
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 2, 2009)

OK, I just read the latest posting in the Planning thread. So here is what I have.
*confirmed: *
Crazy1 (Robyn)
chelonologist +1 (Michael and wife)
galvinkaos +1 (Dawna and Lee)
Madortoise +1 +1?(Mado)
Josh ?(Josh) (providing the bachelor Party stuff doesn't interfere) 
Purpod ? +1 ? (and possibly her daughter)?
dmmj +1
Candy ? +2 ? (her sons)

If there are any of you who can make it but haven't responded or that can at the last minute please don't hesitate to join us. I will make our reservations for Saturday June 13th at 1 pm. (refer to top of this thread if there are any questions as to address etc or PM me.


----------



## purpod (Jun 2, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> OK, I just read the latest posting in the Planning thread. So here is what I have.
> *confirmed: *
> Crazy1 (Robyn)
> chelonologist +1 (Michael and wife)
> ...



Josh ~ too bad the restaraunt does not 'serve' hot little Italian beauties as well, for then it _really _would be a bachelor party to remember, lol!

Dawna ~ LOL, shoot, I haven't had a really good antipasto salad in years! Now you've got me hungry too, lol 

Oh Yvonne...  ... are ya sure you can't come down for a visit? My house is a mess, but you're more than welcome to crash at my place in T.O. should you not wish to do a 'turn and burn', so to speak. Just thought I'd toss that out there for ya... {{Huggs}}

Your friendly Purpod Peep


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 2, 2009)

If the jury reaches a verdict early and I get home IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll show up. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m hoping to be able to make it.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Fingers crossed you will be able to Rich.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to attend if at all still possible it would most likely be me and one guest. When is the last day for reservations? I would need one more day or so to confirm details. BTW I love italian food, yum


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 3, 2009)

dmmj, Sure there is still time. I will make the Reservations on Saturday June 6th, and am planning on making it for a couple extra seats just in case. As we stand now their is 10 with you and a guest. We would love you to be able to attend. let me know when you conferm your details. I'm with you love Itralian food, and good friends. By the way may we know your name so as not to call you dmmj at the luncheon?


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 9, 2009)

I will try to stop by Robyn but canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t promise anything. I have an agent who wants to show me some properties in the Palm Springs area this weekend.


----------



## Candy (Jun 9, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> dmmj, Sure there is still time. I will make the Reservations on Saturday June 6th, and am planning on making it for a couple extra seats just in case. As we stand now their is 10 with you and a guest. We would love you to be able to attend. let me know when you conferm your details. I'm with you love Itralian food, and good friends. By the way may we know your name so as not to call you dmmj at the luncheon?



Robyn is anyone bringing their children? I might have to bring my two boys they're 9 (going on 40) and 12 years of age. Is this a problem? Candy


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

In my opinion Children are never a problem. Dawna is also bringing her son Lee. Start them young to be great tort people. So can I mark you down for three?

The reservations are under the name Tortoise Forum for 1 pm, so you all know who to ask for. 
I was informed that it needs to be placed on one check so be prepared with cash. 
I also made sure we had a few extra seats available.
Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello Robyn,
My neighbor Abel and his father who owned a tort may be coming. It's one extra guest w/one more tentative in addition to myself. Would that work?


----------



## Stazz (Jun 9, 2009)

Awww I wish I could come !!!!


----------



## Isa (Jun 10, 2009)

Me too I wish I could come!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Mado we will be happy to have You, Abel and his father all attend. No problem at all.  

Stace and Isa I wish you could attend also.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 10, 2009)

Candy said:


> Robyn is anyone bringing their children? I might have to bring my two boys they're 9 (going on 40) and 12 years of age. Is this a problem? Candy



Candy, Lee is 12. Kids are no problem. FYI there is plenty of room there, they can handle really big parties. The more the merrier. Reservations help but they will be happy to have our party grow. If you find yourself showing up do not worry about no room or crashing the party.

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Jun 10, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Robyn is anyone bringing their children? I might have to bring my two boys they're 9 (going on 40) and 12 years of age. Is this a problem? Candy
> ...


Thanks we're pretty sure we're coming. Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats Great Candy can't wait to meet you and the boys  And of course those I have not met yet.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok, today is the day I've charged the camera and yes I will be there. 
My daughter is Tort sitting so I can come. 
Looking forward to seeing old friends and Meeting new ones.


----------



## Candy (Jun 13, 2009)

Robyn, I can see you didn't get much sleep last night. I am going to bring my camera as well. Dale's going to have to watch himself today I'll be having Italian.


----------



## Isa (Jun 13, 2009)

I am sure you will all have a lot of fun. Take pictures and enjoy


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I can't believe I was the first attendee to post since I have been home a few hours. Robyn, Candy, her boys, Mado, Abel, Michael and his other half, my son Lee and I attended (sorry I am terrible with names. My apologies to Michael's OH and Candy's boys.) We had some really great conversations and Italian food. We talked about all of you, your torts and the forum. All good of course . I didn't bring a camera since I was technically working, so you guys will have to wait for the pics from Candy, Mado or Robyn. It was great to meet people and put names and people together. 

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Jun 13, 2009)

It was a great day to have Italian! We had such a good time at Domenico's Restaurant and what great food they have. We might even have hit the lounge if we didn't have the kids with us.  It's O.K. Dawna I'm not good with names either. My boys names are Alexander and Noah and they had fun (there were arcade games there) playing them with Dawna's son Lee. Lots of conversation and laughing and meeting new friends, it was fun. Missed you guys not being there (you know who you are), but maybe next time. We took pictures, but I told Robyn I would wait and let her post before I post any. I know that she's better at it then me anyway. Purpod we missed seeing you and Rich I hope your house hunting went well. Robyn brought a great calendar that she had gotten made at Costco of her tortoises that was very nice. Anyway we missed everyone who couldn't make it, but enjoyed visiting with the ones who did.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Back row starting at left is Alexander, Noah (CandyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s sons), Candy (Candy), Michael (chelonologist), Abel (MadoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s friend)
Front row starting at left is Lee (DawnaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s son) Dawna (galvinkaos), Robyn (Crazy1) and Mado (Madortoise).
Micheals wife took the pic.
And all the screen names I put in parentheses so you know who everyone is.
As Dawna and Candy have said it was a great time by all lots and lots of laughter, good food and a fun time. I especially liked the book Mado brought of her DT. and meeting new friends.


----------



## purpod (Jun 13, 2009)

Love the pic, peeps!!  And yeash, I sure missed being there too.. {could you tell by my last posting... just as everyone woulda been just about there!}

Anyways, next year, it's a promise!  Sure missed your hugg, Robyn!
Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2009)

well as you kknow I did not make it it was very last minutrte for me besides I am planning my hawaii trip just a week to go by this post. I would love to attend next year and will keep my eyes out for the post so I can make arrangements ahead of time. My name is david BTW, did someone say san diego zoo for next years meeting? have not been there in like 15 years.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh, it was really nice meeting everyone and putting face to the name! Abel, too, enjoyed the food and good company...nice people, you tort loving folks. His Dad who also owns DT couldn't make it this time but I'm sure they'll want to come next year.
I chuckled at Candy and I having a matching jewelry of tortoise. HA! Great minds think alike! (sorry you are cut off in the pix here.)
Micheal--I came home to check the toe nails of Penelope. I think she is definitely a girl! I'll post her hindleg pix soon. Thanks for the tip.






xoxo,
Mado


----------



## Stazz (Jun 13, 2009)

Awwww wish I could have been there too !!! So nice to see faces  Robyn you are just so cute ! A good thing! 
Candy your boys look just like you  And wow they're tall. SO lovely to see the pic of all of you!


----------



## Isa (Jun 14, 2009)

I am so happy for you, it looks like you had a lot of fun. I love the pictures, you look all so nice .
I really wish I could have been there! I am sure my fiance and I would have had a lot of fun with you guys


----------



## Candy (Jun 14, 2009)

Madortoise said:


> Oh, it was really nice meeting everyone and putting face to the name! Abel, too, enjoyed the food and good company...nice people, you tort loving folks. His Dad who also owns DT couldn't make it this time but I'm sure they'll want to come next year.
> I chucked at Candy and I having a matching jewelry of tortoise. HA! Great minds think alike! (sorry you are cut off in the pix here.)
> Micheal--I came home to check the toe nails of Penelope. I think she is definitely a girl! I'll post her hindleg pix soon. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry Mado but I can't take credit for Robyn's great tortoise jewerly (I wish I had some). The picture is of you and Robyn not me. I did have Michael's wife take one of all the girls, but I'm going to have to have someone help me post it (since I'm not good at that yet). 



Stazz said:


> Awwww wish I could have been there too !!! So nice to see faces  Robyn you are just so cute ! A good thing!
> Candy your boys look just like you  And wow they're tall. SO lovely to see the pic of all of you!



Thanks Stace we would have loved it too if you were there. My boys are very tall, but since mom is 5' 10" and dad is 6' 3" I guess there's no question why.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Candy do you have a photobucket account? It's easy to post them from www.photobucket.com or http://tinypic.com/
If you still have difficulty Just give me a pm.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sorry Mado but I can't take credit for Robyn's great tortoise jewerly (I wish I had some). The picture is of you and Robyn not me. 



OOPS! Sorry, I meant to say Robyn! Thanks for the correction, Candy. It was confusing to remember everyone by names aka nicknames on the forum LOL~


----------



## Stazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow Candy, I definitely understand now, your boys are destined to be tall. I'm all of 5'4 hahahaha. 

Hopefully I can be there next year !!!!!!!!! We will have to see


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad you guys had fun! Maybe we will have to plan an East coast version!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dee I think that's a wonderful Idea. Then we could see all our East Coast family, and hear of your escapades


----------



## purpod (Jun 15, 2009)

Hiya Dee ~

Yeah, I agree with Robbie, that is an xllnt idea! It is so much fun to meet the folks, and sometimes their tort's too! I must admit to spending just as much time (if not more) with Lil' Foot than with the peeps during the 1st Meeting, lol.

Should we have been able to make it, I'm sure most everyone woulda been floored at the height of my 17 year old son, Jon. He now stands at 6'4", but even when he was 15, he was as tall as I, and I'm 5'10"!

LOL. Anyways, yeah, sure bummed I missed the 2nd meeting, but you can be sure this purpod peep will be at the 3rd Annual Meeting!

Looking forward to pictures!!
Purpod


----------



## Candy (Jun 15, 2009)

My son finally came home from his girlfriends house so here's the picture of us girls. If you click on the picture it gets bigger.
Left to right: Robyn, Candy, Dawna and Mado.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great pic Candy. glad you got it posted. But what I want to know is why am I always the big one in the front! LOL. I thought the hefty ones were suppose to be in the back so you shinnies could hide my girth  (think it sounded funnier in my head).


----------



## Candy (Jun 15, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Great pic Candy. glad you got it posted. But what I want to know is why am I always the big one in the front! LOL. I thought the hefty ones were suppose to be in the back so you shinnies could hide my girth  (think it sounded funnier in my head).



I thought you looked great in that picture. My son actually said that I looked like a giant compared to you guys. Nice son huh?


----------



## Isa (Jun 16, 2009)

What a nice picture .
I really love it, you are all beautiful. I know I already said it a couple of times but I really wish I could have been there to meet you.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 16, 2009)

Robyn you look great. Candy you just seem taller because Robyn, Mado and I are only 5'2" to 5'3". We are vertically challenged but not too short (our feet reach the ground  )

Dawna


----------



## purpod (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL, just take Garfields stance: "I'm not overweight, I am under tall!"

 And I think the photo makes all of you look lovely ~ wonderful genuine smiles give the viewer a smile too!

Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 16, 2009)

Well said, Purpod and Dawna.
I've been 5' 2-1/2" all my life, and I always was proud of that extra 1/2" if you know what I mean. It's confirmed that the tort lovers come in all sizes and shapes!! Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 17, 2009)

I truly am comfortable in my skin or I wouldn't have been the one in the front. I enjoyed the time spent with new friends, and Candy I don't think your too tall nor Mado too short. I'm the 5ft 3in one and my sister is only 4'11" and she said she has always felt tall, especially around kids. Plus her clothes are cheaper she buys them in the kids department. LOL I agree Tort lovers do come in all sizes and shapes so Mado you said it well.


----------



## purpod (Jun 19, 2009)

Truly a neat group of peeps! 

Smiles to all,
Purpod


----------

